# Guess what I drove today!



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

<- me when I felt the turbo kick for the first time





















<- me, next time I got the turbo to kick










































<- me the rest of the trip!!!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

Let me tell you guys, I was giggling like a baby!


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

_"Have I told you lately that I *HATE* you?_








That is awesome. Is that a 20V engine?
Chris


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_ _"Have I told you lately that I *HATE* you?_








That is awesome. Is that a 20V engine?
Chris

That is "THE AUDI" engine, IMO.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (TheDeer)*

i would have left a BIG mess in that car....

That thing is friggen awesome!! I would (gladly) sell my little brother for one!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (blkaudicq)*

It was like an orgasm every time the turbo spooled up


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

Dear Lord http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ! Please consider yourself a lucky man. Tell us more, what did it smell like?







I want to get Ronal R-38's and paint them white so my car could at the least have the same color scheme as the beautiful beast of German enginering.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (yumyjagermiester)*

What it smelled like? It had the smell of any 18 year old Audi, I guess. It wasnt exactly what I was thinking most about at the time, I gotta tell you.
The owner of this Sq is more known for owning this car, which is for sale, btw:


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

I've seen that b4, the Fat&Low MTM UrS4. What's taht guy asking for it?


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_







































<- me when I felt the turbo kick for the first time





















<- me, next time I got the turbo to kick










































<- me the rest of the trip!!!!!

So what did u drive? the damn pics are down. Stupid Tripod!


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (4RCD3S4)*

did you want the extenion "*.txt" on those pics? that is what there properties say.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_I've seen that b4, the Fat&Low MTM UrS4. What's taht guy asking for it?

I believe he is asking around $57.000 for it. I dont know if it's worth it tho.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_
So what did u drive? the damn pics are down. Stupid Tripod!

I just checked, and it seems I have suspended my hourly bandwidth limit







Stupid Tripod indeed







It says to be up again in a couple of hours.
Anyways, I drove a 1985 Audi Sport quattro, #127 of 216 made. Here's one of the pics I've uploaded to a different site.










_Modified by PerL at 8:45 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

you bastid you








sweet looking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Anyways, I drove a 1985 Audi Sport quattro, #127 of 216 made. Here's one of the pics I've uploaded to a different site.









_Modified by PerL at 8:45 PM 5-1-2003_

You definately are a bastid!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (VWVancouver)*

Yep, a bastid.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (sirhc)*

Yeah, I know I'm a bastid, but dammit, it felt good!


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_ _"Have I told you lately that I *HATE* you?_










Really _Really_ *REALLY* hate him








Man oh man what I wouldn't give....


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (Silly_me)*

DAMN! Sportquattro!?! That's awesome. You are a bastard







I'll take solace in the fact that I've driven the following cars over the last year or so:
1993 Audi S4 (Mine







)
2001 BMW Z8
2000 BMW M5
2002 Mercedes E55
2002 Porsche 911 Turbo
Various 911's and Boxsters
1993 Saab 9000 Aero (my old car







)
1992 Acura NSX (AMAZING)
This list only includes the coolest stuff. I love workin at a Mercedes/BMW/Porsche/Saab/VW/Mazda dealership


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (4RCD3S4)*

mazda huh







ever drive anf f body rex's? how are they if u have driven any rex's?

have u tooled iaround in a new mazdaspeed protegegt(the orange thing)?? freind of ours got one but i havnt seen it yet


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (the tankman cometh)*

I havent driven an RX-7 yet. The Mazdaspeed Protege is alot of fun







LOTS of torque steer for merely adequate power though







At least its got RAZOR sharp handling and a killer stereo. For about 20k out the door it was a great performance bargain until the SRT4 came out


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

Lucky U


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (tonydule)*

You lucky #¤%£€!!! Sooo - when are you going to shorten your Cq?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (Orjan)*

I think I'll keep the wheelbase of my car stock. Du vet hvor vanskelige Bilsiltrynet kan være. A turbo engine is on the wish list now though, my Coupe was kinda boring after the Sport.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_ A turbo engine is on the wish list now though, my Coupe was kinda boring after the Sport.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

Ummm...Sport Quattro.... lucky bastid. What all this talk about RX-7s? I've drtiven one (see sig)...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (duandcc)*

Hey, if anybodys got $100,000.00 they can buy a red one just like that for sale in Las Vegas.


----------



## COOLGTI86 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (Sepp)*

whats the going rate for a kidney ont the black market maybe then ill have enough money for a spotQ








why cant we all have a sport quattro sitting in our driveways?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (COOLGTI86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *COOLGTI86* »_why cant we all have a sport quattro sitting in our driveways?









Because there's only 214 made and 164 were street cars sold to the general public. Did you guys know that out of the 164 street cars, 10 of them were sold new to USA?
((Yeah, I know I wrote 216 up there, but the correct number is 214))


----------



## Cementshoes_emcee (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*





























My $.o2


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

That's crazy!







A VERY rare car. You're a lucky man. Congrats! I have only seen one street car at Autostadt, Wolfsburg and TOUCHED (














) one or two gr.B rally practice cars (race-ready rally cars without ad stickers, for practicing purposes) in my old home town back in '86 when they drove Rally of the 1000 Lakes nearby.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_and TOUCHED (














) one or two gr.B rally practice cars (race-ready rally cars without ad stickers, for practicing 

Ohh, touched...















I've drooled all over an S1, and if I play my cards right, I may get to experience the passenger seat in the S1 in a few weeks. I dont have my hopes up for that though. The owner has taken a few club members out on the track at earlier events.


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

I'm still busy buttering up a local rich guy whose a great customer at the dealer I work at. He promised me a ride in his 1990 Ferrari F40







He's got the F40 and several older classic ferraris, not to mention a benz or 2 for daily drivers. This guy is just too rich


----------



## KONIDAWG (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

thats very nice. but i need those cup wheels and the seats. So you should really part them out too me!















i wish , good looking car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (KONIDAWG)*

Cup wheels?







There's no cup wheels in these pics.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PerL)*

Didn't one sell recently from the s-car org for like $70k???


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (idrivequattro)*

I am jealous of you on SO many levels!








You are my NEW FOUND HERO!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (PhunkFX)*

Ohhhhhh baby...the things I would do for that car. I don't even have kids yet and I would sell them for that car. I bow to you...you have touched the holy grail for Audi/VW fanatics.


----------



## akrogirl (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (secretsquirrel)*

And I thought I was doing well to race a friends standard '85 coupe quattro a few years ago! You are so lucky - that car is just plain gorgeous. 
H'mm, I wonder how I can get my hubby to add yet further to my Audi collection. Might be a little difficult though considering that he bought me an Allroad yesterday







I must say though, I would definitely be tempted to trade both my Allroad and the M3 for a Sport Quattro!


----------



## speedworks1 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (akrogirl)*

I am close to buying one of those cars for less than $5k us.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (speedworks1)*

ya ricky hes got bigger juevos


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (speedworks1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedworks1* »_I am close to buying one of those cars for less than $5k us.









Impossible!!!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (speedworks1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedworks1* »_I am close to buying one of those cars for less than $5k us.









Wow...is it a 1:18 scale? Cause those UR SPORT Quattro's run $75,000+ for one in good condition. UR-Quattro and UR SPORT Quattro are two totally different vehicles.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Guess what I drove today! (secretsquirrel)*

Usually we Audi fanatics just call em "Sport Quattro" and drop the "Ur" when it comes to the holy grail








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for everyone's dream car!


----------

